# Safety and security Baghdad



## Mencjusz (May 21, 2018)

Dear all!

I was recently offered a job in Baghdad. To my knowledge, Iraq is slowly stabilizing, however, it remains a dangerous place to work. Thus, my question, from the perspective of European national, how safe is Baghdad, in particular, after recent elections?

Thank you for your opinions.

M.


----------

